# Graphic Design Positions - Toronto?



## Kandinsky (Feb 8, 2009)

Hey guys,

So moving to Toronto from Ireland in April/May09, on a one year working visa, maybe longer who knows. 
I'm a mid-weight designer. (mainly the print side)
////////////////////////////////////////////////////////

What's it like for graphic design jobs a present?
Any ideas on where to start looking for a job out there?
Is there a certain part of the city where most of the jobs tend to be?


Any feedback would be very welcome. THANKS.


----------

